# APS Trivia



## Slateman (Sep 17, 2003)

I will try to run trivia in forum now. every evening after 7 pm i will put question to our members in this forum. First correct answer will get the point. I know that people will be lucky to get the question first but it is just fun and please do not take this to seriously.

*First question

What is the reason for Chondropython viridis to be lime green as adult and vivid yellow as juvenile.*


----------



## Fangs (Sep 17, 2003)

The reason for the colour change is not known. :wink: 

Cheers P..


----------



## Morelia_man (Sep 17, 2003)

it has not been proven yet but was thought that they were born yellow as a meens of protection from preditors


----------



## Fangs (Sep 17, 2003)

The reason for their juvenile color is not known. As there are no venomous snakes in their range with similar colors, it is not likely that the colors are used for protective mimicry.


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 17, 2003)

Two possibilities, one is camouflage, the baby snakes properly live in a different micro ecology than the larger snakes, I think GTP are associated with stands of bamboo, the juveniles may live or feed near the tips of the plant. The other possibility is a ?don?t hurt me, I?m a baby? message to larger snakes. You could test the second hypothesis by keeping a yellow with a green, if the green eats the yellow then it is wrong. Any takers?


----------



## Greebo (Sep 18, 2003)

Its quite simple.
The yellow ones arent ripe yet.


----------



## wattso (Sep 18, 2003)

god ran out of pattern ideas and thought, "why not"!


----------



## Slateman (Sep 18, 2003)

Point is going to Fangs for his answer.


> The reason for the colour change is not known.


----------



## ReptileRascals (Sep 18, 2003)

I have read a bit on this topic and found a whole load of ideas,Here is just a couple I found amusing...

*1* The colours mimic bananas hanging in trees!
_Do bananas even grow in the area???_
*2* The colours are to ware off preditors!
_ What predators are there???_
*3* The colours are to identify the age of the snake!
_ Why would the snakes need colour to identify each others age???_

There is plenty more suggestions floating around on this topic...
IMO the efforts made at identifying why the colour change occurs by researchers/herpers is a bit of a joke.I find some of these guesses to be the very height of good humour.The suggestions/opinions made by some of these people vary from ludicrous to just plain stupid.The fact is nobody knows exactly why they are the colour they are or even why they change colours with age,I don't even know if there will ever be an answer to why.

The mystery surrounding these beautiful creatures is the reason it has become the Australian icon for herpetology...


----------



## seth (Sep 18, 2003)

cause it looks pretty lol


----------



## Slateman (Sep 18, 2003)

*Question no 2.

What is side-winding?*


----------



## Magpie (Sep 18, 2003)

Winding sideways


----------



## ReptileRascals (Sep 18, 2003)

A snake that side-winds means * it slithers sideways *.

There is 4 species of snakes called a "sidewinder" They are the horned rattlesnake,the Mojave sidewinder,the Colorado desert sidewinder,and the Sonaron sidewinder.They have keeled scales to help them slither sideways along the desert sand,It is said that by "sidewinding" in a S curled position there is a less amount of the snakes underside touching the hot sand at any given time so they are not burnt by the etremely hot surface...


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 18, 2003)

i believe at one time the sidewinders are only having 2-3 areas(points of body) touching the ground.....


----------



## Alexahnder (Sep 18, 2003)

sidewinding is when a snake that lives in a sandy environment moves sideways accross the sand. It requires less effort and as there are less parts of the body touching the hot sand they are less likely to burn themselves


----------



## Greebo (Sep 19, 2003)

Side winding occurs when some one is fitted with a colostomy bag.The large intestine exits out the side of the abdomen. When there is a build up of gas then it is expelled out the new opening as 'side wind'. Hence the term "side winding".
I don't want to explain what the term "getting a bit on the side " means as this is a family site.


----------



## Slateman (Sep 19, 2003)

Right ansfer magpie but to simple for me LOL.
Wery good try from Grebs i have to say. Build up of gas teory.
*Point for this one is going to Reptile rascal.*


----------



## Slateman (Sep 19, 2003)

*Third question

Which Australian specie resembles vipers and why?*


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 19, 2003)

i am having a guess at the deaf adder and why, because of the relevent flatness (appearance) that resembles the vipers.


----------



## astrobeka (Sep 19, 2003)

i would have to go with death adder too


----------



## Whaa (Sep 19, 2003)

the death adder because of their short stocky bodies and broad skulls


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 20, 2003)

Yup I'd say the deaf adder too cos it can't hear you coming ?


----------



## Alexahnder (Sep 20, 2003)

death adder or di vis banded snake


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2003)

Death adder cause distinct body shape with very distinct head and whispy tail when flattened appears to double in width


----------



## Slateman (Sep 20, 2003)

omon guys. MORE INFORMATION NEEDED. Why? it is not only body shape. Nobody have point yet.


----------



## wattso (Sep 20, 2003)

lol africa


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2003)

and long fangs compared to body size and hides under loose leaves usingf its tail to lure its prey then sriking out with ultra accuracy


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 20, 2003)

da this is a hard question but ill take a few more stabs before i give up.

stab 1: is it the technique for hunting

stab 2: is it the colour of the inside of mouth

ill have a few more guesses later lol

cheers, jeremy


----------



## Slateman (Sep 20, 2003)

I am giving only 1/2 point to Astrobeca it is death adder. sorry pythonguy44 you misspelled the name of snake.
reason why death adder specie resembles vipers is: Shape, behavior, and mainly *large fangs which fold back along the jawline to a limited degree.*


----------



## Slateman (Sep 20, 2003)

*question 4

How old is first definite fossil snake?*


----------



## wattso (Sep 20, 2003)

*fossil snake*

95 million years slatey http://www.newswise.com/articles/view/?id=SNAKES.SMU http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/680116.stm


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 20, 2003)

slateman for question 3.

the DEAF ADDER got its name because when approached it seemed to be deaf as it wouldnt react to being approached. Its not spelt DEATH ADDER.

If you dont believe me it has been on "snake wranglers" in focus the episode where a husband and wife team that work for ARP go to catch much needed DEAF ADDER specimens as the antivenom for this snake was becoming more scarce.


----------



## wattso (Sep 20, 2003)

lmao .......ok jeremy :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2003)

yeah i said that slatey can i have a 1/4 of a point please


----------



## Greebo (Sep 20, 2003)

About 50 million years


----------



## Greebo (Sep 20, 2003)

Just a point.
A 2640 Acanthophis antacticus -Southern Death Adder

Thats straight off the licence. Not 'deaf' adder at all.
Don't believe everything you see on TV Jeremy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2003)

hahahahaha ajerermy :'(


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 20, 2003)

Sorry i just though of all people AUSTRALIAN REPTILE PARK wouldnt advertise it if it where false.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 20, 2003)

You were partly right. That is one story about how they originally got their name.


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 20, 2003)

I never HEARD that one


----------



## Greebo (Sep 20, 2003)

Probably one of those rural myths .


----------



## Slateman (Sep 21, 2003)

You see we are all smarter now. That is the point of this. we are learning. Thank you all for input to this trivia. I am not the expert, i am preparing the questiens from the book and if i go wrong in the future, I will blame the book LOL.


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 21, 2003)

good on you slatey. then they cant blaim you for your mistakes hehehe. What happened about blaiming greebo?????

ill stick to that for w while yet.


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 21, 2003)

My sincere apologies Slatey, I let you down bad on this one I think it was a case of biting off more than I could chew mate, sorry


----------



## Slateman (Sep 21, 2003)

No problem Afrofish. It is actually enjoyable and i am learning in process.
Regarding question 4. I am sorry but according my smart book it is 120 million years ago and it was Algerian specie from Cretaceous period. so good luck with next one.


----------



## Slateman (Sep 21, 2003)

*Question 5.

Why black headed python don't have labial pits.*


----------



## ReptileRascals (Sep 21, 2003)

Because they are a primitive species that ambush predators from underneath a substrate,the heat sensing pits are useless/less effective underground...


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 21, 2003)

They feed mainy on reptiles which are difficult to detect via body heat. So which is the other python that also lacks these pits?


----------



## ReptileRascals (Sep 21, 2003)

The woma (also Aspidites family) lacks labial pits.


----------



## Slateman (Sep 22, 2003)

*well done Fuscus. you have 1 point for this one.*
Reptile rascal is not wrong, but Fuscus answer is the one i was looking for.

*Score so far:

Fangs 1 point
Reptail rascal 1 point
Astrobeca 1/2 point
Fuscus 1 point*


----------



## Slateman (Sep 22, 2003)

*Question 6.

Screech owls in Texas bring live snake to their nests to keep the nests clear of insect larvae. What snake?*


----------



## ReptileRascals (Sep 22, 2003)

Blind snakes...


----------



## Morelia_man (Sep 22, 2003)

Leptotyphlops dulcis or blinde snake... mother places this snake in the nest. this snake eats the tics and mites off the chicks


----------



## Slateman (Sep 23, 2003)

Well done reptile rascal 1 point to you. I am awarding 1/2 extra point to morelia man for explaining the question.

*Score so far: 

Fangs 1 point 
reptail rascal 2 points 
Astrobeca 1/2 point 
Fuscus 1 point
Morelia man 1/2 point *


----------



## nobojono (Sep 23, 2003)

*.*

is there a prize or something or is it the recognition and admiration of fellow forumers ?


----------



## ReptileRascals (Sep 23, 2003)

It is just for fun! 
As you can see the answers are usually given with a brief description on the subject to educate the members of the forums so we are all constantly learning something new...


----------



## Slateman (Sep 23, 2003)

*Question 7.

What is interesting about file snake belly?*


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2003)

It is the same as the top


----------



## ReptileRascals (Sep 23, 2003)

It has no belly scales...


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2003)

I mean the scales are no bigger than the scales on top


----------



## Greebo (Sep 24, 2003)

It has a pierced belly button.


----------



## Slateman (Sep 24, 2003)

Point for reptile rascal this time. ...It has no belly scales......

Brenden your answer was ok but john's better But i think that you should get at least 1/2 point.

*Score so far: 

Fangs 1 point 
reptile rascal 3 points 
Astrobeca 1/2 point 
Fuscus 1 point 
Morelia man 1/2 point 
brendan_spencer 1/2 point*

*Next question.

What is tropical Olive Seasnake Aipysurus laevis known for? What is different about him from other snake species?*
I will pick best answer this time. That way mabe greeeeebo will have chance to impress us.


----------



## craigc (Sep 24, 2003)

it comes onto land to lay its eggs


----------



## ReptileRascals (Sep 24, 2003)

It has a light receptor in its tail which it uses to hunt prey...
It also constricts as well as uses venom to kill prey...
And it dosn't need land to give birth to its live young...


----------



## Brodie (Sep 24, 2003)

they uses constrction to hold prey whilst injecting venom


----------



## Brodie (Sep 24, 2003)

GRRR RR no fair!!!!!


----------



## nobojono (Sep 24, 2003)

*.*

haha i get on at 5 2 6 and think oh yeah ive got 5 mins to spare


----------



## Slateman (Sep 24, 2003)

It is still more to tell.


----------



## Brodie (Sep 24, 2003)

it eats fish eggs..... :S???


----------



## seth (Sep 24, 2003)

they eat small children that stray from their parents!!!


----------



## ReptileRascals (Sep 24, 2003)

They eat cephlapods...


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 24, 2003)

that these snakes also are found in large numbers (are not solitary animals)


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2003)

the body of this seasnake is brown topuroplish brown often with scattered spotted scales over the body the tail is brown or white there are 21-25 scales at mid bodyit is found around coral reefs but also in upper tidall areas of rivers it feeds on fishh shrimp and moluscs 1-5 young in a litter I thik the differences is what it eats


----------



## ReptileRascals (Sep 24, 2003)

It has a light receptor in its tail which it uses to hunt prey... 
It also constricts as well as uses venom to kill prey... 
And it dosn't need land to give birth to its live young...
They eat cephlapods...

And the fact they have large ventral scales is all that I can come up with!


----------



## nobojono (Sep 24, 2003)

*.*

enlarged ventral scales so they can move on land ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2003)

brodie said to say on msn that they have 3 bottoms and they have 8 hemipenises


----------



## Brodie (Sep 24, 2003)

ermmmmm i did????? have u had a CAT scan lately BS???


----------



## Pinkie (Sep 24, 2003)

Brodie says a lot on MSN don't you Brodie


----------



## Brodie (Sep 24, 2003)

sure do!!!!!!! especially when i had a bit too much to drink


----------



## Gregory (Sep 24, 2003)

They can do the Back Stroke as well as the Australian Crawl.


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 24, 2003)

It is the only species of snake to swim under my arm and check out my groin


----------



## Slateman (Sep 25, 2003)

Boys this snake can do something what no other snake can


----------



## ReptileRascals (Sep 25, 2003)

It can do major fluid shifts between nonvascular and vascular compartments to significantly compensate hypovolemia...

They also have an unusual lung system.
The trachea of the windpipe provides an "extra" lung which is endowed with blood vessels that leads into the "true lung" which in turn connects to an air sac called the "saccular lung" which is poorly endowed with blood vessels as it is mainly for oxygen.Olive sea snakes obtain between 10 and 22 per cent of their total oxygen needs in this way. They also purge large amounts of carbon dioxide through the skin.


----------



## Morelia_man (Sep 25, 2003)

scales are smooth and don't overlap???


----------



## ReptileRascals (Sep 25, 2003)

Whats the answer, whats the answer... lol


----------



## sobrien (Sep 25, 2003)

They born with legs and they fall off at 3 months of age :lol:


----------



## Slateman (Sep 25, 2003)

Wow this time we had lot of informations about tropical Sea snake.
Answer i was looking for is: 1: Light receptor on its tail 2:Able to navigate long distances.

Reptile rascal is getting 1/2 point for......It has a light receptor in its tail .....

All the other informations was right and we learn bit about this interesting snake. 

*Next question will be about same snake again LOL.
What function have light receptor on Tropical Olive Snake?*


----------



## ReptileRascals (Sep 25, 2003)

Used as a cordal lure lol
It feeds from dark rock crevices so it needs light lol

Nah the function of the tail is not known...


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 25, 2003)

the light recepters act as a lure to prey which is used by alot of reptiles such as GTP( i think)


----------



## Brodie (Sep 26, 2003)

I searched it and found out that the function is unknown..........


----------



## wattso (Sep 26, 2003)

it can detect light with receptor in tail, possible aids navigation or mating in dark crevice by moonlight(romantic)lol probly to find their way to surface to breath every hour or so.


----------



## almaron (Sep 26, 2003)

It is clearly a solar collector array for charging it's batteries.


----------



## Morelia_man (Sep 26, 2003)

its to attract food. for example the little fish (lunch) will see the light and go and see what it is then gobble gobble no more fish. cos its so dark where they live it really stands out.... just a guess


----------



## Magpie (Sep 26, 2003)

Ummm receptors don't usually give much light out to use as a lure.
I could be wrong but they usually receive light, hence 'receptors'..


----------



## Slateman (Sep 26, 2003)

Thank you for your answers people. Some of them can be right, but not proven. Nobody really know yet.
1 point is going to reptile rascal for answering first ...ah the function of the tail is not known...

Score so far: 

*Fangs 1 point 
reptile rascal 4+1/2 points 
Astrobeca 1/2 point 
Fuscus 1 point 
Morelia man 1/2 point 
brendan_spencer 1/2 point *

Another question:

*To which living snake is Acrochordidae closely related ? And how many species is in this superfamily worldwide?*


----------



## ReptileRascals (Sep 26, 2003)

3 species in the family..
Closely related to blind snakes...


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2003)

Javan Wart Snake


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2003)

Family Acrochordidae (Wart Snakes)
Only 3 species belong to this family.

Appearance: Heavy-bodied snakes with skin lying loose in folds. Scales small, granular and non-overlapping, giving a rugose texture with the interstitial skin forming bristle-tipped tubercles. Adapted to aquatic lifestyle by dorsally-shifted eyes, valvular nostrils, and a flap for closing the lingual opening of the mouth. Acrochordus granulatus has a laterally compressed tail and lingual salt glands.

Size: 60-180 cm snout-vent length.

Distribution: Indo-Australian region

Habitat: Aquatic; estuarine-marine (Acrochordus granulatus) or living in freshwater (A. arafurae, A. javanicus).



Wart Snake (Acrochordus granulatus) ? Ashok Captain

Food: mainly fish.

Reproduction: Ovoviviparous with litters ranging from 2 to 32 neonates (A. javanicus). Clutch size is correlated with body size. Acrochordus granulatus: 4-8 neonates.

Behavior: Slowly moving and swimming animals which often remain under water for a considerable time. On land they can move only clumsily

Taxonomy: The systematic status of the Acrochordidae has been unclear for many years: some authors placed them within the colubrids (as a subfamily), others such as UNDERWOOD (1967) placed them within the Henophidia. More recent authors placed the acrochordids within the caenophidian radiation (GROOMBRIDGE 1984, RIEPPEL 1988).


Click on genus to get a list of species. Use (HELP) for more sophisticated searches. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


List of Genera:

Acrochordus 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


References:

Groombridge, B. C. 1984
The facial carotid artery in snakes (Reptilia, Serpentes) Variations and possible cladistic significance.
Amphibia-Reptilia 5: 145-155

Lillywhite, Harvey B. 1991
The biology and conservation of acrochordid snakes.
Hamadryad 16: 1-9

Murphy, J.C. 1988
An overview of the Asian file snakes, family Acrochordidae.
Chicago Herpet. Soc., Bull. 23(1): 1-4.

Rieppel, Olivier 1988
A review of the origin of snakes.
Evolutionary Biology 22: 37-130

Shine, Richard;Harlow, Peter;Keogh, J. Scott;Boeadi 1995
Biology and commercial utilization of acrochordid snakes, with special reference to Karung (Acrochordus javanicus).
Journal of Herpetology 29 (3): 352-360

Underwood, Gath 1967
A comprehensive approach to the classification of higher snakes.
Herpetologica 23 (2): 161-168


----------



## ReptileRascals (Sep 26, 2003)

Acrochordidae = the wart snake or file snake family.
So the Javan wart snake isn't closely related it is part of the same family...


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 26, 2003)

um brendan spencer, this is supposed to be your knowledge not what you can find on the so you can copy and paste....


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2003)

I didnt i am a super quick typer ............................................. RUN


----------



## earthmother (Sep 26, 2003)

Acrochordus javanicus - javan wart snake.... nasty name for a pretty snake


----------



## Magpie (Sep 27, 2003)

Nah, I like the dog faced water snake. 
That's a great name  (Bockadam)


----------



## Slateman (Sep 27, 2003)

answer should be: They are not closely related to any living snakes we know of. This superfamily have 3 species.

1/2 point to reptile rascal.

*Score so far: 

Fangs 1 point 
reptile rascal 5 points 
Astrobeca 1/2 point 
Fuscus 1 point 
Morelia man 1/2 point 
brendan_spencer 1/2 point

Player who will get first 7 points will be nominated to run his own trivia in the forum.*

Next question

*In which year was inland taipan recognized as valid species?*


----------



## ReptileRascals (Sep 27, 2003)

1879 it was discovered but was virtually unknown to science untill 1974


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 27, 2003)

82


----------



## wattso (Sep 27, 2003)

83 if you include Janus Slaterii !  what was the question? lmao


----------



## Whaa (Sep 28, 2003)

1978


----------



## earthmother (Sep 28, 2003)

The Western Taipan


----------



## earthmother (Sep 28, 2003)

Jeanette Covacevich rediscovered it by finding a dead one on the side of the road in the region the were discovered 90 odd years before. 1972


----------



## Slateman (Sep 28, 2003)

it was recognized officially as valid species in year 1976

1/2 point to reptile_rascal for reasonably close answer.

*Score so far: 

Fangs 1 point 
reptile rascal 5+1/2 points 
Astrobeca 1/2 point 
Fuscus 1 point 
Morelia man 1/2 point 
brendan_spencer 1/2 point*

Next question
*Name some African elapids Known to be climbers.*


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 28, 2003)

boomslang,black mamba,green mamba...


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 28, 2003)

What you mean Wattso, "Whats the question"? You mean there are questions??


----------



## Brodie (Sep 28, 2003)

what jeremy said!


----------



## earthmother (Sep 29, 2003)

Yeah, what he said and African Bush Vipers. like, Mount Kenya Bush Viper, Great Lakes Bush Viper and the Bristly Bush Viper....?
Em


----------



## Brodie (Sep 29, 2003)

OH shyte elapids........oops thought ya said venemous snakes in general...........well the boomslang is a cloubrid...................... all 4 species of the genus Dendroaspis (mamba's) and some species of cobra are known to climb(but very rarely)


----------



## Slateman (Sep 29, 2003)

Point is going to python_guy44 for Mamba.
Viper is i think crotalidae.

*Score so far: 

Fangs.............. 1 point 
reptile rascal.......... 5+1/2 points 
Astrobeca ...................1/2 point 
Fuscus ...................1 point 
Morelia man ..............1/2 point 
brendan_spencer ..........1/2 point 
python_guy44 ..............1 point*

Question.
*In what year was filesnake DESCRIBED ?*


----------



## Brodie (Sep 29, 2003)

Little file snake - 1799 (schneider)
Arafura(javan) file snake 1787 (hornstedt)


----------



## Slateman (Sep 30, 2003)

Mabe i am wrong, but by my book it was 1980.

New question
*Name one Australian elapid which will readily and efficiently climb tree.*


----------



## Nicole (Sep 30, 2003)

Broad-headed snake?


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 30, 2003)

ill say brown snake as today i was watching a show and a brown snake was climbing a tree....


----------



## ReptileRascals (Sep 30, 2003)

Me too,I will say brown snake...
But it is unfair that the kids can participate in both trivias while the elders cant!


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 30, 2003)

whats wrong john, this thread is called "APS trivia" not "adult trivia"
Also im a teenager so i dont know what you referr to me as so i am answering both.


----------



## Brodie (Sep 30, 2003)

Rough scaled snake also stephens banded snake?

Also slatey i got it from G.Gow's book (the file snake answer) - which was written in 1976 hehe


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 30, 2003)

stephens banded snake (_Hoplocephalus stephensii_)


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 30, 2003)

also 
Eastern Tiger snake (_Notechis scutatus scutatus_)
Kreffts Tiger snake (_Notechis ater ater_) both of which feed on nestling birds in low trees and shurbs


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 30, 2003)

lol fuscus it seems that way when you start posting.
But imagin how much hours have been spent on getting over the 1000 post mark (hint-afric)


----------



## pythonss (Oct 1, 2003)

*trivia.*

what about a red bellie black snake..

also brown tree snakes?? are classed as venomous but not dangerous.

cheers paul.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 1, 2003)

Well done Brodie. Elapid which efficiently climb tree is the rough scaled snake. you are getting point for answer.....Rough scaled snake also stephens banded snake?.... I don't know about the other snake but i am sure that you can see many different snakes some times climbing tree.

*Score so far: 

Fangs.............. 1 point 
reptile rascal.......... 5+1/2 points 
Astrobeca ...................1/2 point 
Fuscus ...................1 point 
Morelia man ..............1/2 point 
brendan_spencer ..........1/2 point 
python_guy44 ..............1 point 
Brodie..............1 point*


----------



## Nicole (Oct 1, 2003)

Protest! Is my Broad Headed snake answer wrong?
Isn't that the rare one that looks like a Diamond python but smaller?
I think I read that it can be found in trees...
Some one set me straight if I am wrong.


----------



## Brodie (Oct 1, 2003)

ahuh thats correct I believe Nicole...according to a few of the books I have been reading the genus: Hoplocephalus sometimes climb tree's


----------



## Slateman (Oct 1, 2003)

Sorry Nicole i don't know how efficiently the Broad Headed snake climb tree. I just have one in the book which climb tree efficiently. I am sure that nearly all snakes can climb trees time to time. Forgive me my beauty.

Next question.
*what is exact meaning of world ectothermic?*


----------



## Brodie (Oct 1, 2003)

reptiles are ectothermic....they cannot regulate their body temps themselves....so they rely on outside sources such as hot rocks etc....this is what ectothermic means


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 1, 2003)

It means cold blooded,relating to an organism that regulates its body temperature largely by exchanging heat with its surroundings.


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 1, 2003)

translated directly from its greek roots, it means outside temperature but if you go to directory.com, you will see ReptileRascals answer, almost word for word.


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 1, 2003)

And the question was 
* what is exact meaning of world ectothermic? *
I'd say I have the EXACT meaning as worded by dictionaries worldwide...


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 1, 2003)

Well put.
The trouble with any trivia quiz is that it can end up being a test on how well you can navigate the internet and/or google. And no prizes for guessing how I found the match.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 1, 2003)

I thought ectothermic meant something that absorbs heat not necessarily an organism. If I remember chemistry (so long ago now) exothermic refers to a substance that gives out heat and ectothermic absorbs heat...or was that endothermic...my memory is not what it used to be. Hand me my google Jeeves!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2003)

PLAGERISM cc naughty


----------



## Slateman (Oct 2, 2003)

well done ewerybody. Nothing wrong with the other answers, but best exact translation is: ecto=from outside thermic=temperature
fuscus is geting 1 point and reptile rascal 1/2
It is hard to pick one best answer if they are all right.
But it is just fun trivia so don't get upset with me please.


Fangs.............. 1 point 
reptile rascal.......... 6 points 
Astrobeca ...................1/2 point 
Fuscus ...................2 points 
Morelia man ..............1/2 point 
brendan_spencer ..........1/2 point 
python_guy44 ..............1 point 
Brodie..............1 point 


Next question
*Why are snakes active only for relatively short periods?*


----------



## luke (Oct 2, 2003)

cos they are cold blooded and use there stored energy up very quickly


----------



## Magpie (Oct 2, 2003)

Cause they get tired easily. I mean, you try not using your arms and legs and see how long you can be on the go for.


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 2, 2003)

Being an ectothermic animal (cold blooded) they conserve there energy for more productive things like seeking food etc.If they sense that there is no food nearby they will use what little energy they have to soak up as much warmth as possible before going out for a hunt.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 3, 2003)

That is not the answer i am looking for guys.


----------



## Gregory (Oct 3, 2003)

I. Body Size and Metabolism 


A. For almost all animals, metabolic rate increases with size, but not as quickly as size 
> B. Kleiber relationship: VO2= a mb, where VO2 is rate of oxygen consumption, but could be other measures such as total calories expended, a is a proportionality constant which differs among taxa for example, it is much higher in homeotherms than in poikilotherms, and b is an exponent, which is 0.67 [Kleiber relationship, by definition] and is -0.25 when plotting mass-specific metabolic rate (e.g. VO2/gram). Plotting VO2 and mass on a log-log plot, the slope equals the exponent (b).


II. Body Size, Metabolism, and Thermoregulation (McNab, B. 1983, J. Zool. 199(1))


A. The Kleiber relationship does not always hold for small mammals


1. Follow Kleiber (or fall below) and the animals show obligatory torpor

2. Increase above Kleiber and maintain endothermy 


B. Minimal boundary curve


1. For endotherms it defines the difference between true endothermy and obligatory torpor

2. At a larger scale, the same curve defines endotherms and ectotherms


C. Reptile endothermy


1. Endothermy is merely a function of size * metabolic rate 

2. Any animal with a small size can be endothermic if its metabolic rate is high enough

3. Any animal with a low metabolic rate can be endothermic if it is large enough.

4. Examples:


a. Python molorus: Through shivering thermogenisis while brooding they can maintain its body temperature 7 C above ambient. Comparison of metabolic rates when and when not brooding fall on either side of the minimal boundary curve. 

b. Dermochelys coriacea (leatherback seaturtle): Can weigh 750 kg and maintain and 18 C differential with the environment. There are no measures of active metabolic rate. 

c. Given the size of dinosaurs they would almost have to be endothermic. 


III. Aerobic versus Anaerobic Metabolism 


A. Energy is released by the breaking of high energy phosphate bonds of ATP, can be released in two ways (but there is a third) 

B. Anaerobic Metabolism (Glycolysis): releases energy by fermentation of glucose to pyruvic acid, which then is converted to lactic acid. 


1. Advantage: Does not require oxygen, thus can release energy very quickly, excellent for burst activities.

2. Disadvantage: Can only support activity for short periods of time before an oxygen debt accumulates; inefficient (below) 


C. Aerobic Metabolism: releases energy by oxidizing pyruvic acid through the Krebs cycle and Oxidation. 


1. Advantage: Can support activity for long periods of time and is very efficient relative to anaerobiosis (18:1 ATP yield) 

2. Disadvantage: Requires a high and constant supply of O2.


IV. Metabolic Support of Activity: Herps versus Birds and Mammals 


A. Endotherms can maintain high levels of activity for extended periods of time. E.g. in the cheetah it is the internal heat generated by the muscles rather than O2 depletion that limits performance 

B. Herps exhaust quickly, and most of their activity is characterized by non-movement punctuated by short periods of movement. 50-98% of energy used to support high levels of activity are generated anaerobically. 

C. Differences in aerobic capacity are due to the higher resting metabolic rates in endotherms, which make available a high and constant supply of oxygen to support aerobic metabolism. 


V. Advantages of Low-energy Approach to Life 


A. Lower resting rates means less energy needed 


1. Metabolic rate of fence lizard (Sceloporus) at its activity temperature is 13% that of a similar sized endotherm. Since the lizard is not at its active temperature much of the time, the daily energy requirement is only 3%. 


B. Lower metabolic rate allows smaller body size 


1. Since metabolic rate is relatively higher for smaller endotherms, there is a severe limit to small size. Apparent from McNab's work as well as the general observation that small shrews, hummingbirds and bats can all die in traps and mist nest from starvation and hypothermia in short periods of time. 

2. Herps are much smaller than birds and mammals, this obviously allows occupation of different adaptive zones. 


C. Less energy allows dependence on temporally clumped resources


1. Egg-eating lizards (Heloderma) and snakes (Dasypeltis) can go months without food between nesting seasons of birds. 

2. Desert geckos (Coleonyx) can store 9 months worth of food in 4 days of ad lib feeding. 

3. Spadefoot toads (Scaphiopus) are active only during summer rains in the desert, and can spend 8-9 months underground, or even years, waiting for rains.


D. Less oxygen required so animals can survive longer in anoxic environs 


1. Iguana iguana perches on branches overhanging water. They escape predators by jumping into the water and can stay submerged 4.5 hours. 


E. High ecological efficiencies 


1. Less energy goes into maintenance of metabolic rate so more energy available for secondary production. 

2. No endotherms in table have net efficiencies greater than 2%, all herps (but python) are greater than 20% and the salamander Desmognathus ochropheus can be as high as 98%. 

3. In the Hubbard Brook ecosystem, the energy intake of the red-backed salamander Plethodon cinereus is 0.20 that of endotherms of the same size but it total secondary productivity is equal. 


VI. Metabolic Correlates of Activity 


A. Main question: Is there a relationship between the level and kind of activity in which a species engages and the ability to physiologically support that activity? 

B. Anurans: foraging mode 


1. Aerobic capacity: here refers to max VO2 during forced locomotion; previously this measure was referred to as max VO2, but it was found that VO2 calling can be higher 

2. Foraging mode: sit and wait versus active 


a. Electivity: the degree of specialization on a particular food item. Higher electivity on ants implies more active foraging. 


3. Linear correlation between electivity and aerobic capacity.

4. Question: Reflects differences in energetic demands of foraging?


a. aerobic capacity is correlated to distance moved.

b. prey capture attempts increase with distance moved. 


C. Anurans: ontogenetic changes


1. Adult frogs are able to perform saltatory locomotion for relatively long periods without exhaustion.

2. Species that metamorphose at a larger size have aerobic capacities that are similar to adults after being adjusted for body size (Rana clamitans and Rana palustris need to grow 20-fold to reach adult size). 

3. Species that transform at a smaller size have aerobic capacities much lower than that expected from the adult capacity (R. sylvatica [50x], Bufo americanus [2000x]). 


a. Bufo americanus exhaust in 30 sec of locomotion. 


4. Species do not attempt to disperse from the pond until they undergo a rapid increase in aerobic capacity 


a. in Bufo americanus this is accompanied by drastic increase in heart size and hematocrit.


5. Ecological correlates: species that are much smaller relative to adult size reside in temporary ponds, and cannot afford the risk of a longer time to (and larger size at) metamorphosis. 


D. Lizard foraging modes 


1. Eremias lineoocellata, Meroles suborbitalis are sit and wait 

2. E. lugibris, E. namaquensis, Nucras tessallata are active 

3. Is endurance capacity related to foraging behavior? 


a. E. lugubris has greater time to exhaustion on a treadmill

b. E. lugubris can endure higher speeds longer 


4. Is sprint capacity related to foraging behavior? 


a. E. lineocellata has higher burst (initial) speed b. E. lineocellata runs shorter distances and is faster in the beginning of its runs 


5. Physiological bases for interspecific differences 


a. E. lugubris has greater aerobic capacity (3.22 ml O2/g-h) than E. lineocellata (2.49 ml O2/g-h) 

b. No differences in hind muscle mass, myoglobin concentration, citrate synthase activity, myofibril ATPase activity c. No difference in muscle contractile properties


E. Anuran: calling


1. Calling is most important reproductive behavior of a frog and has been focus of numerous studies in species recognition, sexual selection and neuroethology.

2. Primary goal of calling is energy transformation: convert metabolic energy to acoustic energy which then travels through the environment, causes a mechanical disturbance in the innerear which then results in a neural discharge that activates female reproductive behavior.

3. Very expensive, surprisingly so when first discovered, has become even more expensive as other species are studied. 

4. It is also very inefficient: conversion of metabolic to acoustic energy in Physalaemus pustulosus is less than 1.5%. 98.5% of metabolic commitment to calling is wasted.

5. Most frogs make calls of wavelengths too long for their structures. Could increase radiation efficiency by making higher frequency (shorter wavelength) calls. 

6. Energy not the only consideration, e.g. if Hyla crucifer increased call frequency to make louder calls: 


a. heterospecifics: it would call in a less noisy channel, at least relative to two other hylids.

b. female tuning: it would not shifted away from the peak female tuning.

c. female preference: probably as a function of tuning, it would be less likely to be chosen by females. 

d. transmission: it would be more intense at the source but would attenuate more rapidly in the environment.


7. Does energy limit calling strategies within a species?


a. there are calling and satellite strategies in many species

b. there is no difference between the aerobic capacity of calling and noncalling toads (Bufo americanus and Bufo woodhousii)


8. Do physiology and calling correlate among species?


a. some evidence that citrate synthase activity (an important enzyme in the Krebs cycle) is greater in trunk muscles of males than in females and also in species with higher calling effort, although samples are few and not phylogenetically controlled.


----------



## Gregory (Oct 3, 2003)

The correct answer has to be in there somewhere. If anyone finds it can they let me know please. :wink:


----------



## Nicole (Oct 3, 2003)

I would have given the ectothermic and slower metabolism response as per everyone else, are you looking for something along the lines of pythons being ambush predators who lie in wait maybe Slatey?


----------



## luke (Oct 3, 2003)

Cos they are happy just sitting around. whats wrong with being lazy?...


----------



## Slateman (Oct 3, 2003)

That is long answer Greg. I hope that you did not write this article your self. LOL
answer is more simple,
If snakes would be active for long period of time, *they would build up lactic acid stores in the muscles*. that is why they are limited.

Fangs.............. 1 point 
reptile rascal.......... 6 points 
Astrobeca ...................1/2 point 
Fuscus ...................2 points 
Morelia man ..............1/2 point 
brendan_spencer ..........1/2 point 
python_guy44 ..............1 point 
Brodie..............1 point 

Next question
*which eggs take longer to hatch?
Slatey-gray snake or keelback egg.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2003)

ill say keelback


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 3, 2003)

ill say slatey-grey


----------



## Nicole (Oct 3, 2003)

I'll say it is a trick question and they take the same amount of time...
Now all bases are covered  LOL


----------



## Gregory (Oct 3, 2003)

My answer addressed lactic acid buildup!!!


Geez, I thought I'd have at least got one point for sitting here typing all that out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2003)

another one can be it depends on tempurature and humidity or if its a dud egg it will neva hatch


----------



## Whaa (Oct 3, 2003)

Well Nicole you didn't cover ALL bases. I'll say that evolution has taken a sudden turn and caused these snakes to give birth to live young and therefore neither lay eggs


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a large natural history library including three dedicated books on Australian reptiles and found that ....... the slatey-grey lays eggs :-(
so I did a google and found ....... the slatey-grey lays eggs :-(
If it helps any one else , the keelback eggs take 12 to 15 weeks


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2003)

I took 9 months


----------



## Slateman (Oct 4, 2003)

Slatey-gray snake egg take mont longer to hatch then keelback egg in right conditions.
Well done Python guy44

Fangs.............. 1 point 
reptile rascal.......... 6 points 
Astrobeca ...................1/2 point 
Fuscus ...................2 points 
Morelia man ..............1/2 point 
brendan_spencer ..........1/2 point 
python_guy44 ..............2 point 
Brodie..............1 point 

Next question
*Why sometimes male snakes mating with freshly killed female on side of the road?*


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 4, 2003)

pheromones.
The girls still smell right (dispite the addition smell of warm tyre rubber) and if a male sees an oppertunity then ........

This attitude is not restricted to snakes.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 5, 2003)

You are right fuscus. Male is stimulated by chemical signals rather than the female's behaviours. Her smell is the go for it.

Fangs.............. 1 point 
reptile rascal.......... 6 points 
Astrobeca ...................1/2 point 
Fuscus ...................3 points 
Morelia man ..............1/2 point 
brendan_spencer ..........1/2 point 
python_guy44 ..............2 point 
Brodie..............1 point


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 5, 2003)

Cos he's into Necrophilia?


----------



## sobrien (Oct 5, 2003)

LOL, i was gonna say that but i restrained myself


----------



## Slateman (Oct 6, 2003)

Question
*What is smallest Australian snake specie?*


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 6, 2003)

Pygmy or anthill python...
Antaresia Perthensis


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 6, 2003)

The smallest snake is proberly the Darwin blind snake _Ramphotyphlops tovelli_. It is known from only 2 specimens (Is it the rarest as well?), the largest of which was only 12 cm.

Incidently, there is another blind snake _Ramphotyphlops braminus_ that is being spread by human activity and has been introduced into Australia. It has a common name of the flowerpot blind snake as it likes flowerpots or regularly watered gardens. And of the 100 or so animals examined all have been female!


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 6, 2003)

Sorry RR, but at 61 cm the anthill is a giant compared to the DBS. However the anthill is the smallest python.
Of course you could argue that a blind snake is nothing more than a glorified worm ....


----------



## Brodie (Oct 6, 2003)

Pot Plant snake!!! well I think it came from Asia to Australia...so it isnt really an australian species.............oh well....I would say Ramphotyphlops towelli (darwin blind snake)....


----------



## Slateman (Oct 6, 2003)

You are right again Fuscus. it is Ramphotyphlops braminus 
It is introduced to australia, but it is now current australian smallest tiny snake. called Flower-pot snake.

*Fangs.............. 1 point 
reptile rascal.......... 6 points 
Astrobeca ...................1/2 point 
Fuscus ...................4 points 
Morelia man ..............1/2 point 
brendan_spencer ..........1/2 point 
python_guy44 ..............2 point 
Brodie..............1 point*
Next question
*Why seasnake tend to shed more often than land snakes.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2003)

it is really wet and they shed so they dont get diseased


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 6, 2003)

Hang on, I'm going to argue here (even though it may cost me the point :-( ). I said the smallest was _R.towelli_(Darwin Blind Snake) *not* _R.braminus_(Flowerpot Blind snake ). According to H.Ehmann (National photographic Index - Australian Museum) the _R.towelli_ has a TL of 12 cm (thats a small snake! Whats the TL of a hatching carpet snake?) while the _R.braminus_ has a total length of 17 cm. These measurements are repeated in H.G.Coggers book "Reptiles and Amphibians of Australia".

Now for the sea snake question. Sea snakes have the additional problem of marine growths particularly algae. Shedding the skin frequently would prevent a potentially fatal build up. This would cost the snake though, I wouldn't be surprised if sea snakes eat considerably more than land snakes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2003)

so is my answer correct


----------



## Slateman (Oct 7, 2003)

wel i am sorry, but i am not the expert in the feald. I am using book from Richard Shine and he is claiming that R.braminus(Flowerpot Blind snake ) is growing arownd 12 cm. You are mabe right Fuscus, but i will reward points as my book say.LOL 
I can't wait til some of you smart boys will win this trivia and take ower running it for me. I am strugling here. But i learn lot in the process.

Brendan you would have to explain more and give me some details to get point.


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 7, 2003)

as algae grows on the skin of the sea snake


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2003)

um so they dont get blisters on there skin and algy will grow on them


----------



## Slateman (Oct 7, 2003)

Answer is: to stop the build-up of small marine organisms like barnacles. They can form colonies and grow on the snakes.

I am giving point to brendan for this one after his addition to his original answer. And fuscus for his answer.

*Fangs.............. 1 point 
reptile rascal.......... 6 points 
Astrobeca ...................1/2 point 
Fuscus ...................5 points 
Morelia man ..............1/2 point 
brendan_spencer ..........1+1/2 point 
python_guy44 ..............2 point 
Brodie..............1 point*

Next question
*What is Eydoux's Seasnake diet.*


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 7, 2003)

I dont want to run a trivia so I will say they eat spaghetti bog lol!
But I think they may eat fish eggs...


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 7, 2003)

they eat the eggs of ground dwelling fish


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 7, 2003)

How can you have a ground dwelling fish ?


----------



## Brodie (Oct 7, 2003)

mudskippers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111 or arent they fish!!!


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 7, 2003)

Exclusively on fish eggs -- but what fish? H.G.Cogger claims they are normally trawled in 30 to 50 meters of waters, far from the habitat of mudskippers (which are fish Brodie). Ehmann claims the snake forages for fish eggs in crevices and burrows. The only common bottom dwelling fish I can think of that burrows are gobies.
And during my research I found a closely related sea snake _Aipysurus *fuscus*_!
That the third animal I know whose descriptor is fuscus


----------



## Magpie (Oct 8, 2003)

Is that including you?


----------



## Slateman (Oct 8, 2003)

Right answer Reptile rascal
You do not have to run trivia mate if you don't want. I am still giving you the point for answering first. ,.......FISH EGGS........

*Fangs.............. 1 point 
reptile rascal.......... 7 points 
Astrobeca ...................1/2 point 
Fuscus ...................5 points 
Morelia man ..............1/2 point 
brendan_spencer ..........1+1/2 point 
python_guy44 ..............2 point 
Brodie..............1 point *

Next answer
*Which seasnake swims backwards to catch small fish fallowing him?*


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 8, 2003)

No worries Slatey.
Its just im not on during the weekends (and some nights).


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 8, 2003)

Yellow bellied sea snakes swim backwards and eat fish that try to hide underneath the snake.


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 9, 2003)

Whats the next question???


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 9, 2003)

Yeh, Whats the next question???


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 9, 2003)

we are all eager to see the next question lol


----------



## Slateman (Oct 10, 2003)

Oh mine question did not get throu last night and i did not noticed. Sorry people.

Fangs.............. 1 point 
reptile rascal.......... 8 points 
Astrobeca ...................1/2 point 
Fuscus ...................5 points 
Morelia man ..............1/2 point 
brendan_spencer ..........1+1/2 point 
python_guy44 ..............2 point 
Brodie..............1 point 

*if your snake can't close his mouth properly, what that can tell you?*


----------



## Gregory (Oct 10, 2003)

It tells me he has a mouth full of Rat.


----------



## Alexahnder (Oct 10, 2003)

it is eating it has canker/mouthrot, it is drinking, its yawning.


----------



## Morelia_man (Oct 10, 2003)

definately canker, also repeated opening of the mouth can tell me canker


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 10, 2003)

What was the answer to the "Which seasnake swims backwards to catch small fish fallowing him"?

Your answer mate ....Yellow bellied sea snakes swim backwards and eat fish that try to hide underneath the snake.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 10, 2003)

well done alexahnder. answer is right............it is eating it has canker/mouthrot, it is drinking, its yawning.


Fangs.............. 1 point 
reptile rascal.......... 8 points 
Astrobeca ...................1/2 point 
Fuscus ...................5 points 
Morelia man ..............1/2 point 
brendan_spencer ..........1+1/2 point 
python_guy44 ..............2 point 
Brodie..............1 point 
Alexahnder........1 point

Question
*which vitamin supplementation is known to promote tissue healing?*


----------



## Brodie (Oct 10, 2003)

Vitamin e


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 10, 2003)

brodie you nob, you asked me that in chat and i didnt know it was the trivia question..

the answer is vitamin E, this is commanly used with both animal and human skin tissue healing, it works very well and also prevents scarring.


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 11, 2003)

lol I too was wondering why he asked about that vitamin supplement.Oh well 1st in best dressed


----------



## Slateman (Oct 11, 2003)

Now i am confused. According John Weigel it is different vitamin.


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 11, 2003)

Ahhh...
Vitamin C helps with tissue healing.
Vitamin E helps to stop scars heaping,rediness itching etc...


----------



## Slateman (Oct 11, 2003)

Correct answer is vitamin c 
Point to reptile rascal.

*Fangs.............. 1 point 
reptile rascal.......... 9 points 
Astrobeca ...................1/2 point 
Fuscus ...................5 points 
Morelia man ..............1/2 point 
brendan_spencer ..........1+1/2 point 
python_guy44 ..............2 point 
Brodie..............1 point 
Alexahnder........1 point*

question
*What happen on islang Guam in 1940 after introduction of Boiga irregularis? *


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 11, 2003)

The snake has breed in large numbers and has virtually wiped out the endemic wildlife. The are basically another version of the cane toad.


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 11, 2003)

Yep they have even driven a few lizard and bird species to extinction.Very sad when you see documentary showing the wildlife they used to have.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 12, 2003)

Wel answered fuscus and rept.rasc.
Brown tree snake virtually wiped out the entire nativ bird fauna. This extintions have in turn affected the densities of insects and hence the pollination biology of the Guam forest trees.

*Fangs.............. 1 point 
reptile rascal.......... 9 points 
Astrobeca ...................1/2 point 
Fuscus ...................6 points 
Morelia man ..............1/2 point 
brendan_spencer ..........1+1/2 point 
python_guy44 ..............2 point 
Brodie..............1 point 
Alexahnder........1 point*

Question
*How many eggs usually is laid by Burton's legless lizard.*


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 12, 2003)

The average is 1-3 eggs.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 12, 2003)

congratulation Reptile rascal. You have done well. 

Fangs.............. 1 point 
reptile rascal..........10 points 
Astrobeca ...................1/2 point 
Fuscus ...................6 points 
Morelia man ..............1/2 point 
brendan_spencer ..........1+1/2 point 
python_guy44 ..............2 point 
Brodie..............1 point 
Alexahnder........1 point


*HURAAAAAA!!!*
Winer of aps trivia run by Slateman is John. Reptile rascal.
he answered quick and his answers was perfect.

Trivia will be opened again by Alex under new topic.

Thank you all for playing and not complaining .


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 12, 2003)

Woohoo,
Thanks for the quiz Slatey.
Its been an exciting and learning experience for us all im sure...


----------



## Slateman (Oct 12, 2003)

Boy you are right John. I learned a lot by reading to find the questions.


----------

